# Future Beach?



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy New Year!

I was in Dunhams sports just the other day and saw a "Future Beach" Kayak, not a brand I've notice before. Wondered if anyone might have tried one of these or heard of them, appreciate any info or opinion. The one in the store was a different model, but very similar to the link below. Looked like a nice Kayak and was only $450, seems a good price, but I don't know much myself. This would be my first, expecting most use on calm freshwater, but would really love to give one a try on my nex trip to NC.

http://www.futurebeach.com/5_kayaks/index.html

Thanks for any advice and Happy 2011!


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

It's a cheap/inexpensive way to get into the sport of kayak fishing. If you want to upgrade later, you won't be out a ton of money. Seems like a wise choice. If I were you, I'd buy it. That's what I did when I bought my first yak. I went to DSG and bought a yak for around the same price. Now I've upgraded to a WS Ride 135.

You won't buy a kid a corvette for his first car, so just shop wisely!


----------

